# Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo Boardies

Endlich mal ein windstiller Tag.
Da habe ich doch gleich Lust mit dem Belly auf Dorsch, Butt und Mefo zu gehen.
Ich dachte mir, das ich heute abend einen Zug durch die Apenrader Bucht machen wollte.
Hat vieleicht hier noch jemand Interesse mitzukommen ??

Treffpunkt wäre dann gegen 18.00 Uhr.
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden.
Werde gegen 16.00 Uhr hier noch einmal reinschauen. ( spätestens )
Sonst Telefon: 04621/41885
oder Mobil: 0177/7845462

Sven


----------



## Loecki (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Oh man! Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein, Sven! #d
Ich muss heut abend wieder nach Stralsund, und Du erzählst was von fischen in der Apenrader Bucht #q
Aber trotz dieser seelischen Grausamkeit  wünsch ich Dir viel Fisch und dickes Petri!!
Vergiss den Bericht nicht.....#4 #6


----------



## Reppi (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Shit,Sven !
Sonntag abends kann ich mich nicht so richtig zu so einer Tour aufraffen....
@Loecki
Es gibt ihn noch !!!!!!! Dachte schon, Du hättest Asyl in Spain beantragt !!??
Bis bald mal wieder an der Küste !!
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Tja Reppi und Loecki da habt Ihr mal wieder klassisch Pech gehabt! Aber jetzt wird mir auch klar warum wir so gut gefangen haben wenn Reppi nicht erscheint oder sich vorzeitig verabschiedet ist es doch immer ein Fischgarant!

Hat Spass gemacht mit Dir Sven!!!!
Das sollten wir noch öfters wiederholen!!!!! :m  :m  #6


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Da habt ihr echt Pech gehabt. Die ganze dänische Küste hat uns gehört.
Schön das es Fußball gibt. #q 
Der Tag fing für uns eigentlich echt gut an. Gegen Mittag eben mal telefoniert und um 15.00 dann am Wasser.
Boot ab ins Wasser und ne halbe Stunde später die ersten kleinen Dorsche im Boot. Nach einem kleinem Stellungswechsel ca. 300 Meter weiter kommt ein Biss nach dem anderen. Alles um die 50 bis 55 cm.
Dann gegen 17.00 Uhr die Mefo noch schnell an den Haken. #6 
Naja Ende der Geschichte zusammen knapp 30 Dorsche um die 50 cm
Sowie die Mefo.
Ca. 30 bis 40 Dorsche durften wieder zurück ins nasse Element.

Wer den Bericht lesen will kann morgen auf meine Seite schauen, da steht dann alles ausführlich.

He Jelle !!
War oberaffenstark mit Dir. Jederzeit gerne wieder #a 
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Abenteuer mit dir.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

So Bericht steht in ausführlicher Form auf meiner Seite.

Mal eben reinschauen >>>> http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Sven


----------



## Broesel (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Moinsen Sven,
da habt ihr ja doch wirklich einen tollen Tag erlebt, der sogar schöne Fische brachte. Hattet ihr gar keine "Nemos"?
Ich glaub ich muß dich doch mal wieder besuchen...(wenns denn mal einen passenden Termin gibt)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Tolles Ding. Dafür das ihr so dicht unter Land wart habt ihr aber feiste Dorsche gefangen. Petri Heil sag ich da. Bei uns muß man schon bis auf 15 Meter Tiefe raus wenn man einigermaßen gute Dorsche haben will. Flacher ist alles untermaßig.


----------



## Reppi (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Grandiose Strecke ihr Beiden !!! #q  #q 
Aber mich mit dem BB hochlocken wollen und dann .........oder wo kann man diese BB-Form bestellen :m 
Und Jelle angelt mit ner Langleine #a 
Also wenn Du mal wieder weniger spontan bist; ich bin dabei !
Wird ja mal Zeit, dass Dir jemand das BB-Angeln erklärt; Jelle ist ja auch nur nen Fördeläufer   
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*



> Jelle ist ja auch nur nen Fördeläufer



Dafür gibt es mit mir Fisch!!! Habe gerade eben mal beim Fördelaufen gesilbert!!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Ich fange an euch zu lieben.

Sven


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Astreine Strecke.....  #r 



			
				REPPI schrieb:
			
		

> Jelle ist ja auch nur nen Fördeläufer


 ....aber ein ziemlich erfolgreicher Läufer - oder Uwe  ;+


----------



## Since1887 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Wo liegt die Appenrader Bucht?


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Schleppnetzfischer haben wir nicht gesichtet ist zwar selten in der Apenrader Bucht da dort ja fast täglich geschleppt einmal im Kreis über die 17m Linie aber es watr auch nicht verwunderlich, dass niemand schleppte, da DK gerade aus der EM flog als wir fischten! Die Filets sahen Ok aus aber ich habe sie auch nicht näher betrachtet, da Sven alle bekam in meiner Gefriertruhe passt mal wieder nichts mehr rein! Aber Probleme mit Würmern habe ich im Apenrader/Flensburger Bereich bislang nicht gehabt!

Apenrade liegt kurz Oberhalb von Flensburg!


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Also ich habe oft gute Erfahrung gemacht in der Apenrader Bucht.
Das Wort Schneider kenne ich persönlich dort nicht.

Die Fischfilets waren samt ohne ein Hauch von Wurm. In dem Bereich Apenrade habe ich auch nie bei irgendeiner Fischart Würmer gehabt.

Die Apenrader Bucht liegt ca. 30 km hinter dänischen Grenze an der Ostseeküste Since.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Was ein Problem bei den anderen oft ist, ist das sie zu schwer angeln. In diesem Bereich langt der Buttlöffel oder Pilker bis 40 gr. allemal. ( Auswahl gibt es in meinem oder jedem anderen Shop.)
Auch mit Jigs oder Bleikopfspinner bis 30 gr. hat man dort riesigen Erfolg.
Ab und zu angel ich auch nur mit ca. 20 gr. Blinker bis 20 Meter Tiefe.

Ich lach mich jedes Mal schlapp, wenn ich Leute mit 120 gr. Pilker dort sehe. Dann reißen sie ihre schweren Knüppel auch noch mit einem Ruck hoch das man meint sie wollen das Gebiß der Fische herausreissen,
Ich und Jelle lassen sie mit kleinen Hüpfern über den Grund laufen oder mal mit der Strömung laufen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Werde die Tage mal einen neuen Termin hier reinstellen fürs angeln in Apenrade. Wer weiß vieleicht hat ja doch noch jemand Lust diesmal mitzukommen.

Sven


----------



## MoritzHH (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

@ nordangler

Hey Sven, kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, wie bzw. bei welchem online-Wetterdienst ich an Wettervorhersagen für die Region Apenrader Bucht komme ?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

klar
schau ruhig unter www.wetter.de  nach.
Für 24 Stundenvorhersage reicht der alle mal. Vor allem gibt er dir im 3 Stundenryhtmus das aktuelle Wetter an.
Oder den dänischen Seewetterbericht. Der ist recht genau.

Vorhersagen die länger als 24 Stunden sind, ist der absolute Humbug.
Das kein Wetteramt der Welt vorhersagen. Nur schätzen.  


Sven


----------



## MoritzHH (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Danke für den Tipp aber wenn ich unter Suche "Apenrade o. Apenrader Bucht" eingebe, bekomme ich keine Infos. Mach ich was falsch  ?


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Gehe sonst bei wetter.de auf den link Europa und gebe dort Dänemark ein.
Dann gibt es dir ein paar Auswahlmöglichkeiten.
Versuche es dann mal mit Keagneas. << Hoffentlich richtig geschrieben.


Sven


----------



## AKor74 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Wenn Apenrader Bucht in Dänemark liegt, somit benötigen wir ja für das AB-Treffen eine Dän.Angelkarte, ja?


----------



## Blauortsand (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark.htm

Guter Link für DK Wetter kann man sich auch in einzelne Regionen durchklicken!!!

Angeln in Apenrade = DK Angelkarte aufjedenfall!!!


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Danke Jelle
Jo da brauchen wir den dänischen Schein. Wer den nicht hat kann ihn an der Grenze kaufen. Der ist auch nicht teuer.
Jahresschein 18 Euro
Wochenschein: ein paar Euronen.

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Moin, ist das denn jetzt der Aabenraa Fjord, oder wo ist das dann genau. Die Angelkarte ist kein Thema, bin im Oktober eh in DK und werde auch angeln gehen. Ist von mir nur ganz schön weit, einfach mal so für ein Samstag, zarte 270km bis Aabenraa. Kann ich denn da meine Schlauchyacht am Strand einfach so wässern oder bedarf es in DK besonderen Vorraussetzungen zu erfüllen, besondere Bestimmungen, Führerscheinpflicht für Kleinboote bis 5PS (analog Deutschland), besondere Versicherungen oder ähnliches. Warum fährst Du bis DK, wenn doch z.Bsp. die Schlei quasi Dein zu Hause sein könnte?


----------



## AKor74 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

OH OH OH , meine Frau hat gerade das Päckchen geöffnet :q und mich telefonisch auf Arbeit konsultiert :r , was das denn für gelbe Teile (Buttlöffelset aus deinem Shop) wären, die ich für teurers Geld (mußte die Rechnung sein #4  ) erstanden hätte (Frauen). Ich glaub ich mache heute Überstunden, Zeit heilt ja bekanntlich Wunden. Kann  schon das nächste Wochenende kaum noch erwarten um die bösen gelben Teile ins Wasser zu schmeissen #:  

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Reppi (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Hallo Sven !
Jelle sagte ihr wolltet heute noch mal los ; sieh Dich bitte vor  :q  :q 
Wenn Du Sonntag/Montag los willst, melde Dich mal !
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Nordangler (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Ne heute waren wir los.
Auf der Eider.
Habe damit heute meinen ersten Eiderzander gefangen.


Sven


----------



## Loecki (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

#r  #r  #r euch Zweien!
Da habt ihr ja nen schönes Nest ausgehoben!
Klasse Fotos auch von euch und dann noch mit Silber prämiert.... #6 
Ihr seid echt zu beneiden!
Damit habt ihr mich jetzt richtig schön heiß gemacht, und das, wo ich doch ne Woche Urlaub jetzt habe.....  #v 
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

AKor ein guter Angler fährt halt für sein Fisch kilometerweit. 
Apenrade ist (hier noch einmal für Nichtkartenleser) 30 km hinter der Grenze.
Warum Apenrade und nicht Schlei ??
Weil die Apenrader Bucht durch ihren Fischbestand im Salzwasser gegenüber der Schlei, hier ist Brackwasser, wesentlich geeigneter ist zum Vergleichskampf.
Was soll ich mit sagen wir mal 25 Tester wenn nicht alle Zielfische da sind.

Dänemark beansprucht kein Bootsführerschein. In Apenrade gibt es eine Slipanlage die noch recht günstig ist.
Kleine und leichte Boote können auch anders zu Wasser gebracht werden.


Sven


hehe Loecki du willst ja nie mit.


----------



## AKor74 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Sicher, der kleine Umweg von 20 km ist für mich kein Thema, da ich oft in Boltenhagen bin, das sind auch 255km von mir und alles nur zum Angeln  , die Fragen beruhen auch nur darauf, dass ich mich in eurer Angelecke nicht auskenne und in Dänemark bisher nur auf der Nordseeseite war. In MC Pomm sieht das schon anders aus. Am Freitag oder Samstag werde ich deine Buttlöffel ausprobieren, ich kanns schon kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## AKor74 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Apenrade ist (hier noch einmal für Nichtkartenleser) 30 km hinter der Grenze. Das weis man aber auch nur wenn man da oben wohnt, denn auf der Karte steht Aabenraa und nicht Apenrade. zumindest auf meiner Dänemarkkarte und in Map24, ist aber auch egal, jetzt wissen wir ja wo wir uns im November treffen werden.....


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

richtig
Aber Dänemark hat mit die besten Mefoplätze überhaupt.
Und da wo wir angeln wollen, ist mit einer von den Hot.Spot überhaupt.
Frag mal Jelle.
Und Abends gibt es reichlich Dorsch in Wurfweite vom Ufer aus.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

So bin für einen Tag nach Hause gekommen.
Hier ein kleiner anglerischer Zwischenbericht.

>>>>>> http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Moin Sven,
schöner Bericht auf Deiner Seite.
Macht schon Appetit auf MEEHR


----------



## AKor74 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Moin, auch ich habe am Wochenende das erste Mal den Buttlöffel getestet und auch gleich nach dem 7 oder 8 Wurf einen in der Ostsee gelassen. Eine Nagelneue 30er Schnur ist einfach an einer Schlaufe gerissen, ohne einen Hänger, einfach beim Auswerfen, ich hätte kotzten können. Da auf dem Brückenkopf 9 Angler standen habe ich es dann aber sein gelassen und den Test auf in 14 Tagen verschoben, wenn dann besseres Wetter ist werde ich wieder mit dem Boot rausfahren, da hat man wenigtens seine Ruhe.

Auch der Fischer war gegen die Angler, er hatte den gesamten Strandberei um die Brücke in Boltenhagen herum eingenetzt. Manche Bojen der Treibnetzte waren knapp 150m-200m vom Strand entfernt, die Brücke selbst ragt 250m in die See. So war es auch kein Wunder, das nur untermaßige Dorsche, 2 Aale und eine lütte Platte zum Vorschein kamen, bei 9 Anglern wohlgemerkt und in der Zeit von 21 Uhr bis 6 Uhr Morgens.

Aber in 2 Wochen wird angegriffen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Echt sch...e so etwas. Aber wer weiß, vieleicht sollst du ja in 2 Wochen den Hammer damit fangen.
Ich selber habe meinen Urlaub auf dem Campingplatz abgebrochen. Denn mit 3 Kindern und Dauerregen bringt campen kein Spaß.
Aber mal schauen, dann ist die Chance da, das ich noch mal in die Apenrader Bucht zum angeln komme.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand dann Lust mitzukommen.
Ich nehme jedenfalls meine beiden Großen mit und Peter Müller von PMA-angeln.
Noch ein bißchen Ware testen.  hehe
Im Anschluß wird hier hoffentlich mit Bericht und Fotos geprahlt.  
Also wer könnte denn kurzfristig mit ???
Am besten mit kleinem Boot.

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Also ich bin in 2 Wochen (Samstag 24.07.2004) wieder oben an der See und könnte mir durchaus auch vorstellen bis in die Apenrader Bucht durchzubrausen. Dann muß ich mir nur noch schnell den Jahresschein kaufen. Sag mal, wenn du mit dem Buttlöffel fischt, welche Schnur haste dann rangetütelt? Ich hatte wie gesagt eine 30er monofile Schnur dran, Tragkraft 10kg. Das sollte normalerweise dicke ausreichen.


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Ich habe ne 0.28er mono oder eine 0.06er geflochtene drauf.
Das langt vollauf und bringt ne Menge Fun an einer schönen Spinnrute.

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

also noch dünner/ feiner, meine 30er ist genau in der Schlaufe gerissen, also dort wo der Sprengring mit der Schnur Kontakt hat und war niegelnagelneu :e .

Was nicht schlecht wäre, wenn Du mit einem spitzen Gegenstand die Grammzahl in den Buttlöffel ritzen könntest, bevor die in den Versand gehen. Das kann auch manchmal einiges einfacher machen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## AKor74 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Nehmt ihr immer Seeringler beim Fischen mit dem dem Buttlöffel? Den Wattwurm den draufgezogen hatte, der sahr nach den paar Würfen etwas komisch aus. Die Seeringler können doch wohl mehr ab, oder?


----------



## Nordangler (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Ja wir nutzen immer Seeringelwürmer. Ab und zu Wattis oder Fischfetzen.

Das mit den Grammzahlen überleg ich mir mal, wie ich es hinkriege.

Wenn ich dem Wetterbericht trauen kann, möchte ich es nocheinmal Samstag wagen in Apenrade zu angeln.
Sonst noch wer Interesse mitzukommen?
Würde dann Freitag Abend hier Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt reinstellen.
Das heißt, wenn ich loskann und das Wetter halbwegs stimmt.

Sven


----------



## MoritzHH (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Moin,

also ich wäre Samstag wenn´s mit dem Wetter etc. paßt dabei.
Hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn noch jemand bei mir mitfahren möchte ( aus HH ) oder umgekehrt. Platz genug habe ich in meinem Kombi alle mal. 

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## Reppi (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Man.....jetzt lese ich das mal rechtzeitig und habe leider keine Zeit. :e 
Aber das klappt noch mal..........
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Nordangler (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Schade Reppi
Schau mal ins Werbepartnerforum

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Moritz !! Treffen wäre denn bei mir.
Von mir fahren wir dann gemeinsam los.

Sven


----------



## MoritzHH (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Geht in Ordnung, Zeit und Adresse kannst mir dann ja Freitag schicken. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es mit dem Wetter paßt. 

Bis dahin


----------



## AKor74 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Moin, sag mal, die Seeringler werden doch irgendwie in Gramm verkauft, oder? Selber graben ist wohl nicht zu empfehlen oder buttelst Du die Teile selbst? Wenn nein, was kosten die bei Euch und wie viele nimmst Du für einen Tagestripp nach Apenrade mit? Wieviel ziehst auf den Haken beim Buttlöffeln?


----------



## Nordangler (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

jo in 100 gr. werden sie verkauft.
Ich nehme meistens ein Paket. Das langt meistens vollauf.
Halber Wurm auf Haken langt vollauf.

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

sind 100gr. gleich ein Paket? Was kosten diese 100gr.?


----------



## Nordangler (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

100 gr. sind meistens ein Paket. Im Inhalt sind ca. 20 Mottis.
Das Paket kostet zwischen 5 und 8 Euro.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Also geht los morgen Moritz. Wie besprochen um 10.00 Uhr bei mir.
Heute war ich meine neue Rolle testen.
Hier das Ergebnis >>> http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm


----------



## Nordangler (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Also schon mal vorweg: Es war ein oberstarker Tag mit Peter und MoritzHH.
Bericht stell ich morgen sprich nachher hier oder auf meiner Page rein.
Um schon mal ein bisschen Appetit zu machen ein kleines Foto anbei.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Nun ist der Bericht fertig geschrieben und auf meiner Homepage zu betrachten.
Wer also Lust und Interesse hat nimmt den Link.
Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Sven


----------



## Blauortsand (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Schön Sven! Hört sich nach `ner guten Tour an und auch schöne Bilder! Ab Mitte nächster Woche greife ich auch wieder an!!!!


----------



## MoritzHH (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

So nun hab ich es auch mal endlich geschafft, den Bericht von unserem Angel-Trip mit Sven und Peter in der Apenrader Bucht zu schreiben.
Sven hat ja das meißte auf seiner Homepage schon gesagt aber eine zweite Version kann ja nett schaden.
Los gings bei mir am Samstagmorgen um kurz vor neun, auf von Hamburg nach Schleswig wo wir uns bei Sven verabredet hatten. Voller Vorfreude gings dann mit samt Boot im Schlepptau von Schleswig über nen kurzen Stopp beim Angelladen weiter in die Apenrader Bucht, wo wir gegen 13:00 ankamen und nu gings los....
Sachen fertig gemacht, Boot ins Wasser und auf in Richtung Dorsch und das bei wirklich traumhaften Wetter und ohne nennenswerten Wind. Doch was war das ??? In den ersten beiden Stunden ging eigentlich bis auf nen kleinen Aussteiger meinerseits und Sven´s erstem kapitalen ( hatte bestimmt ein zwei cm mehr als der Pilker ) nicht viel obwohl es dennoch schön war durch die Bucht zu schippern.
Aber dann wurde es auf einmal interessant, wobei das wohl leicht untertrieben ist. Dank "Käptain" Svens gutem riecher für den Fisch kamen wir aus dem Drilen gar nicht mehr raus. Der Pilker hat es teilweisen nicht mal zum Boden geschaft und schon saßen wieder ein bis drei Dorsche am Haken und ein muss man ja mal sagen. Drei Dorsche in stattlicher Größe an ner 10-40g Spinnrute aus 14m Tiefe rauszuholen... Mehr Spaß geht wohl kaum. Dabei sei noch erwähnt, dass die Pilker von Sven absolut genial beim Fangerfolg mitgeholfen haben. Die Teile sind wirklich genial, laufen super und sind so fängig wie ich es selten erlebt habe. Habe es zuerst mit meinen eigenen Versucht aber längst nicht den Erfolg wie mit den Teilen gehabt. Ohne diese Pilker gehe ich nett mehr los. 
Aber zurück zum Fischfang...Nach einigen Drifts über unsere Stelle waren wir fast schon froh, wenn wir mal ein zwei Pilkbewegungen machen konnten ohne das gleich wieder unsere Ruten krumm waren. So was habe ich noch nicht erlebt und konnte übrigens die letzten beiden Nächte kaum schlafen, weil ich gedanklich immernoch am Drillen war. 
Naja wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben wir in den vier fänigen Stunden zusammen ca. 115 Dorsche gefangen und waren doch mehr als geschafft, als wir gegen 20.00h zum Auto zurück kamen. Die meißten Fische gingen auf den Pilker, doch auch grüne, gelbe und rote Twister waren sehr fängig. Dann haben wir noch schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht, die Fische wieder ins Boot geladen und ab zu Sven. Dort wollte bzw. mußten wir ja noch den Fisch filitieren, doch nach nem leckeren Abendessen und nem Regenschauer entschloß ich mich dann doch erstmal nach Hamburg zu fahren und mich dort um die Fische zu kümmern. Was ne tolle Idee übrigens...Als ich gegen 23:30 zuHause angekommen bin war ich ja zum Glück überhaupt nicht müde und hatte richtig "Lust" mich um die Dorsche zu kümmern. Glücklicherweise hatte ich die Dorsche auch noch nicht ausgenommen, warum auch, macht ja tierisch Spaß mit dem Innenleben von so nem Dorsch in der Küche rumzuspielen. Naja gegen 2h war der Dorsch in der Tiefkühltruhe und die Küche mehr oder minder sauber und ich doch langsam reif fürs Bett.
Habe seit langem nicht mehr so gut geschlafen, aber wenn wunderts nach so nem verdammt schönen Angeltag. Ich werde mal versuchen, die Tage noch ein paar von meinen Fotos reinzustellen damits noch was fürs Auge gibt.


----------



## Nordangler (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Danke Moritz für den ausführlichen Bericht.
Die Woche fängt wieder an und ich habe mich mal wieder entschlossen kommenden Sonntag einen Abstechen an die Bucht zu machen. Werde dabei gleich einmal eine neue Spinnrute testen.
Mal schauen, was läuft.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Möchte sonst jemand Sonntag nachmittag den 01.08.2004 mit ?
Mein Boot ist zwar voll, aber wer weiß, vieleicht kommt einer noch mit Boot mit.
Oder mit dem Belly.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Bin schon gefragt worden was für ein Boot ich habe.
Siehe Foto unten.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Keiner Lust noch mitzukommen ?

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Moin, grundsätzlich schon. Regierung ist aber irgenwie nicht dafür.

Sage mal. dein Boot wiegt mir Motor doch sicher an 60-100kg, bekommst Du das Teil alleine noch geslipt, vom Trailer und auch wieder zurück? Musst Du zwingend immer direkt bis an den Strand mit dem Auto, oder kann man den Trailer auch per Hand (incl. Boot) über den Strand bewegen? Überlege gerade meine Schlauchyacht gegen ein festes Boot zu tauschen.


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Das Boot wiegt ca. 70 kg. Der Motor liegt bei ca. 30 kg.
Ich habe zusätzlich eine Art Strandwagen. Das Boot kann man allein slippen im Notfall kann der Motor abgenommen werden. Dann ist es eine Lachnummer es zu slippen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

So sind schon für Sonntag 3 Mann. #y 
Wenn noch jemand mitwill, sollte er ein kleines Boot oder ein Bellyboat dabei haben. #: 
Werde auch noch ein paar neue Pilker in 40 gr. testen. Neue Form, neue Farben. #a 
Wir werden wieder ca. 150 Meter vom Ufer aus angeln.

Sven


----------



## Loecki (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Hallo Herr Nachbar!  
Würd ja gerne mit kommen, muss aber leider morgen Abend wieder nach Stralsund :c 

Ich war letzten Sonntag mit dem Belly dort (an der gelben Tonne mit Flagge, Du weisst schon  ). Hab von 18.00 bis 22:45 gefischt und hatte am Ende 10 gute Dorsche zwischen 45 und 58 cm und unzählige kleine. Mein Kumpel hatte zum Schluss 6 mitgenommen. 
Was noch interessant war, zwischen 21:45 und 22:15 ging es Schlag auf Schlag und es bissen fast nur Gute.

Wünsch euch Petri Heil für morgen und ne satte Dorschstrecke! #a


----------



## Nordangler (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Danke Loecki !!
Beim nächsten Mal noch ca. 600 Meter höher und dann dichter ans Ufer. Ca 120 bis 200 Meter entfernt vom Ufer.
Aber Loecki ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, das wir auch noch zusammen los kommen.
Du siehst ja, das auch ich einige neckische Plätze kenne.

Sven


----------



## Blauortsand (1. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Hey Nordangler habe gestern in der Ecke schon mal vorgelegt - bin gespannt ob Ihr da heute nachlegt:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33669

Wünsche Euch viel Glück und erwarte den Bericht!!!


----------



## Nordangler (1. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Nun auf die Schnelle.
Gegen 15.00 Uhr rauf auf die Bucht. Under erster Gegner war ein schöner Seescorpion,
der meinen Twister inhalliert hat.
Den ganzen Nachmittag über fingen wir reichlich kleine Wittlinge und Dorsche.
In einer Ecke hatten wir dann sage und schreibe 4 Nachläufer von wunderschönen Meerforellen. Alle wollten unsere Pilker.
Gesamt hatten wir über 80 Dorsche und Wittlinge, wobei 20 gute Maße hatten.
Der Rest wanderte zurück.
Um 20.00 Uhr machten wir nach einem schönen Tag Feierabend.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (2. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

So ein ausführlichen Bericht gibt es hier zu lesen.

>>>> http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Viel Spaß dabei.

Sven


----------



## MBS (3. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Hallo,

am 01.08.2004 konnte ich zum ersten Mal so richtig angeln. Der Nordangler hatte mich auf einen seiner Kurse mitgekommen und so kam ich in den Geschmack mit hochwertigem vom Nordangler gestellten Ruten inkl. sämtlichen Zubehör auf der Ostsee zu angeln. Unter seiner fachkundigen Anleitung gelang es mir dan auch nach kurzer Zeit mich mit der Materie "Angeln" zurechtzufinden und ich fing bereits nach kurzer Zeit einen kleinen Dorsch#w , welcher allerdings zurück in seine Heimat mußte. Interessiert nahm ich alle fachkundigen Ratschläge, Tipps und Hilfestellungen vom Nordangler auf :b . So kam es wie der Nordangler versprach; ich fing Dorsch; und das nicht zu knapp.

Ich werde mit Sicherheit nochmals einen Kurs beim Nordangler belegen und ihn mit meinen Fragen nerven.#6


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

@MBS 
 :m Willkommen an Board :m 
Viel Spaß hier. #h


----------



## Loecki (5. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Sauber Sven! #6 
War ja wieder mal erfolgreich! Schade, dass keine der MeFos zugepackt hat...

Um nochmal auf deine Antwort zurückzukommen: Hatten eigentlich auch vor, ein wenig weiter oben zu fischen, allerdings habe ich von einem Flensburger Angler vor ein paar Monaten gehört, dass der alte Bauer es nicht mehr duldet, dass man bei ihm parkt. Es haben wohl irgendwelche Idioten bei ihm den Zaun eingerissen  #q (Vielleicht weiss hier jemand mehr darüber?? ) Und da wir nicht an der Straße parken wollten, sind wir auch unten in der Bucht am Parkplatz hängen geblieben.
Mal sehn, vielleicht soll ich morgen Abend noch einmal angreifen, aber aufgrund der andauernden Hitze bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher was siegen wird? Sucht oder Sonne  !

@BOS
Geile Strecke, war ja alles dabei! #r 

@MBS
Herzlich Willkommen im Club!  :m


----------



## MBS (6. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

@ Findling und Loecki

Vielen Dank für Eure Willkommensgrüße. #6


----------



## peter II (6. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

MBS: sonst alles Klar bei dir??Kannst den Nordangler ja mal fragen ob er dich heiraten will. Das ist doch etwas zuviel der....... #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d


----------



## Nordangler (6. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Peter wie darf man das verstehen ??

Sven


----------



## Maddin (7. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

@Sven
Klingt fast so, als wenn du MBS für sein Posting bezahlt hast   Ich denke das meint Peter ;+  #t


----------



## Nordangler (7. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Axo !!!  Klar. Jeder meiner Kunden und Tester wird voll bezahlt und überhäuft mit Geschenken und Präsente. 

Ich dachte schon Peter wollte mich angreifen. Da bin ich ja voll auf beruhigt.
Das habe ich dann wohl total verkehrt verstanden.

Naja der MBS kommt zwar von hier oben, ist aber ein absoluter Frischling. Wenn er seine Meinung hier so äußern will, ist es doch für den Anfang ok. Ansonsten kann man ja auch mit vorsichtigen Worten darauf hinweisen, das er sein Posting etwas umformulieren sollte.
Ich denke mal, das er vor Freude über seine Fänge nicht anderes schreiben konnte bzw. nicht anders sich zu helfen wußte seine Freude zum Ausdruck zu bringen.

Wenn ich mehr solche Kursteilnehmer hätte wie ihn, der mit so einem Eifer dabei ist, 
wäre ich froh. Nicht des Geldes wegen, sondern wegem den ganzen Fun. der dabei entsteht.
Außerdem sollte man vieleicht dabei bedenken, das mich inzwischen einige Boardies hier kennen und keiner bis jetzt in einer Form negativ über mich geschrieben hat. 

Auch von diesen lieben Jungs möchte ich keinen heiraten !!!!

Aber was solls. Im Moment wird im Board sowieso arg gestänkert. Dabei dachte ich, das man mich in Frieden läßt.
Aber auch damit kann ich Gott sei Dank um. Die meisten Boardies sind voll in Ordnung und die paar, die hier dicke Luft machen, laße ich links liegen. Oder rechts? Na egal.

Sven


----------



## Maddin (7. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*



> Jeder meiner Kunden und Tester wird voll bezahlt und überhäuft mit Geschenken und Präsente.


 Das hört sich gut an, ich glaube ich muss auch mal testen :m 

Stänkern ist so ein typisches Sommerproblem #d


----------



## Nordangler (7. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Für ein Hamburger hast du erstaunlich gute Ansichten Maddin.  #r  :m 

Sven


----------



## Maddin (7. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Ja willst du denn stänkern?  Hamburger gibt es hier bestimmt ein, zwei mehr als Lürschauer


----------



## Nordangler (7. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Nie nicht würde ich es wagen über Hamburger herzuziehen. Mein Sohn lebt in Hamburg und ich selbst bin jedes zweite Wochenende in Hamburg.
Ich verehre Hamburg.
Ich mag Hamburg
Ich liebe Hamburg, quatsch, ich liebe Deutschländer. ;-)

Sven


----------



## mot67 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

das wollt ich aber auch gemeint haben...


----------



## Nordangler (9. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

So die Fische in der Apenrader Bucht kriegen erst einmal Schonfrist.
Zumindest den August über.
Ab September geht es denn wieder los.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (14. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Schonfrist abgesagt !!! :g 
Werde kommenden Freitag abends mal wieder in die Apenrader Bucht fahren und 2 Dortmundern mal ein Dorsch zeigen, wie er frisch gefangen aussieht ohne Paniermehl.  #6 

Hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen ??
Boot oder Belly sollte vorhanden sein.

Ein oder zwei Testpilker stelle ich gerne zur Verfügung. #: 


Sven


----------



## Rausreißer (14. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*



> Stänkern ist so ein typisches Sommerproblem


Maddin, man sollte auf ältere Boardmember, die nicht die Lust am posten verloren haben IMMER hören,
Danke :g 

Aber, wenn ab und an mal Dortmunder angepickt werden,
hat das noch nie geschadet... :q 

R.R.


----------



## Loecki (16. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Weise Entscheidung, die Schonfrist abzusagen!

Sie beissen nämlich immer noch!

War gestern mit Kumpel und Belly da. Hatte das Gefühl, da hat irgend jemand die Dorsche gestapelt!!! 
Waren auf Höhe des roten Hauses, ca 500m vom Ufer Weg. Schätze mal das Wasser war dort mindestens 25m tief. Oftmals ist der Pilker garnicht bis zum Grund runter gekommen. Da die Dorsche sich reichlich tummelten, war es auch ziemlich egal, was an Farben da an der Schnur baumelte. Allerdings bissen die Größeren am liebsten auf Rot-Schwarz. Haben so zwischen 18:30 und 22:30 gefischt. Ich hatte am Ende 11 Stück mit an Land geschleppt, allerdings hatte ich das Maß auch auf ca. 55cm raufgesetzt, sonst hätt ich nämlich nach ner Std aufhören müssen!!!
Mein Kumpel hatte ein paar Zentimeter tiefer angesetzt und durfte sich dann mit über 20 an Land quälen (Ich glaube, ihn hatte die Gier gepackt:q)

Freitag kann ich leider nicht (Ü30-Party  ), aber soll evtl. noch mal unter der Woche los, da ich ne unverhoffte Woche Urlaub abgestaubt habe  

Werde dann natürlich brav berichten...


----------



## Nordangler (16. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

schade. Ich kann auch absagen.  Heul !! Termin dazwischen bekommen.

Sven


----------



## Loecki (18. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Es ist soweit!
Es geht wieder in den Staate Dänemark in ca. 1 Std ! #v 
Werden wohl auch ne Kamera dabei haben, so dass ich dann auch mit ein paar Fotos dienen kann  :m 

Bericht folgt #4


----------



## Nordangler (18. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

danke Loecki du bist fast der beste !!! ;-)

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (18. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Ähm Loecki !!! Was haste denn evtl Montag Abend vor ?? Sollten wir da evtl mal ne Runde Dorsche jagen in der A-Bucht?? Evtl mit Belly oder mit Boot??
Was sagst du als Schleswiger dazu ??

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Moin, sagt doch mal, ich würde vermutlich am Samstag 28.08.2004 mal Euren HotSpot und VergleichsangelSpot testen wollen.

Einige Fragen habe ich.

1. Wäre jemand als Guide dabei, komme mit Schlauchyacht?
2. Wo liegt Felde bzw. wie heißt der Ort auf dänisch?
3. Wo bekomme ich dort (Flensburg oder so) auf einen Samstag vormittag GARANTIERT einen Jahresschein zu kaufen? Muß ich irgendetwas vorlegen, vorweisen?
4. Wo bekomme ich GARANTIERT die Seeringler, Flensburg? Telefonnummer?
5. Sollte ich irgendetwas vergessen habe, frage ich einfach nochmal?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Nordangler (24. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Nun hier das Ergebnis von gestern in der Apenrader Bucht.
Gegen 17.30 Uhr sind wir in Apenrade angekommen. Schnell das Boot zu Wasser und ab gings. Bestückt waren wir wieder mit Spinnruten bis 40 gr. Wurfgewicht.
Um 18.00 Uhr begannen wir mit dem Angeln an der altbewährten Stelle. Tiefe 12,5 Meter
Leider ging in dieser region nichts, so das wir uns entschlossen es einmal bei 16,5 Meter Wassertiefe es zu versuchen.
Hier hatten wir dann auch sofort den ersten Biß und ein 56 cm Dorsch mußte sich geschlagen geben. Mit der Zeit hatten wir noch einige Bisse, die wir aber nicht landen konnten.
Die Fische waren weit verstreut und bissen sehr sehr vorsichtig. Gesamt konnten wir dann 10 Dorsche landen, wobei der größte um die 65 cm hatte.
Auffallend war außerdem, das diesmal keine kleine Dorsche bissen. Es waren alles Fische von 50 cm und mehr.
Gegen 20.00 Uhr brachen wir das angeln ab, da ich ein Anruf bekam und meine Frau mir mitteilte, das es ein großes Problem mit meinem 800 Liter Aquarium gab.

Köder waren die altbewährten 40 gr. Spitzkopfpilker "Power" Farbe: schwarz/silberglitter/pink
Sowie jeder ein Beifänger: Gelber Jigkopf mit japanrotem Twister
Fotos stelle ich nachher noch rein.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (24. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Habe doch glatt im Eifer der Geschlechtes ähm Gefechtes vergessen, das ich gestern auch einen außergewöhnlichen Fang hatte.
Gegen 19.30 Uhr warf ich meinen Pilker aus.  2 Sekunden später landete eine Raubmöve kurz vor der Stelle wo der Pilker landete.  #a 

Nachdem ich dem Pilker Zeit gelassen hatte zum Grund zu taumeln, schlug ich den Bügel um und zug die Schnur straff und nahm Kontakt zum Köder auf.
Ups was war das ?? Ein sofortiger Wiederstand. Erfreut schlug ich an und war mir schon eines schönen Dorsch sicher. #g 

Doch was war das ?? Die Hauptschnur zog auf einmal paralel zur Wasseroberfläche. Da sah ich die Bescherung !! :c 
Im ersten Moment sah es so aus, als ob die Möve den Pilker genommen hatte.
Ich wollte aber meinen Pilker wiederhaben. Also entstand hier ein Fight  

Die Möve stieg auf und flog im leichten Winkel auf uns zu. Ich hatte so schnell wie möglich die Sehne aufgedreht. Jetzt flog sie ca. 10 Meter an uns vorbei. Nun mußte ich den Anhieb setzen.
Ich weiß nun auch wie ein Flugzeug aussehen muß, das über der Wasseroberfläche abschmiert. :q 
Naja jedenfalls machte die Möve den absoluten Flugsaurier mit anschließender Bruchlandung.
Jetzt konnte ich die Möve galant ausdrillen.  #: 
Nach ca. 3 Minuten hatte ich den Möve längstseits. Bert machte sich bereit zur Handlandung. Hier konnten wir schon sehen, das die Möve den Pilker nicht genommen hatte, sondern sich in die Schnur verdreht hatte.

Gott sei Dank.

Bert schaffte es nunmehr die Schnur oberhalb und unterhalb der Möve zu bekommen. Ich legte die Rute beiseite um ihn zu unterstützen. In diesem Moment riss die Schnur und Herr oder Frau Möve konnte mit einem Aufschrei der Empörung sich vor uns retten. #v 
Ich aber hatte meinen Pilker wieder. juhuuuu :g 

Moral der Geschicht: Traue einer Möve beim angeln nicht. #: 

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Wird Zeit das ich wieder los komme.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (8. September 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Werde wohl nächste Woche mal wieder losfahren. Wenn es bei mir klappt, hat dann jemand Lust mitzukommen ??

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Werde wohl nächste Woche mal wieder losfahren. Wenn es bei mir klappt, hat dann jemand Lust mitzukommen ??
> 
> Sven


Lust????
Immer ,aber der Wecker klingelt bei mir schon  um halb 5 
Das wird wohl leider nix mit mir .


----------



## Marc R. (9. September 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Meinereiner hätte Lust, kommt aber auf den Tag an.


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

In der Apenrader Bucht wurden reichlich gute Dorsche und einige schöne blanke Mefos gefangen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Gestern Abend wurden von 2 Anglern 2 Mefos (blanke) um die 50 cm und um die 10 Dorsche 45-50 cm gefangen.

Sven


----------



## mot67 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

bin morgen wohl am feldstedskov oder direkt in der bucht, je nach wind, werde bericht erstatten


----------



## Nordangler (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Gestern hat jemand bein angeln in Apenrade ein 76er Dorsch erlegt.
Es sollen jetzt auch wieder mehr Grundleoparden vor Ort sein.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Werde also Sonntag mal mit dem Boot testen gehen.

Sven


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Werde also Sonntag mal mit dem Boot testen gehen.
> 
> Sven



Hallo Sven, hast Du denn wieder einen Motor für Dein Boot ?

Warum wohne ich nur so weit wech vonne Küste #t


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wohne ich nur so weit wech vonne Küste #t


"Gummersbach an der Ostsee"
würde sich auch gut anhören. :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> "Gummersbach an der Ostsee"
> würde sich auch gut anhören. :q



Ja Jörg, da hast Du recht. Ich muß mich mal erkundigen, vielleicht kann man ja die Ostsee bis Gummersbach schiffbar machen #c  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Jörg, da hast Du recht. Ich muß mich mal erkundigen, vielleicht kann man ja die Ostsee bis Gummersbach schiffbar machen #c  :q


Da würde auch so mancher Niedersachse nix gegen haben


----------



## Nordangler (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Lasst meine Ostsee ja hier!!!!!!
Bin mal gespannt, wie das Wetter morgen wird.

Sven


----------



## Peterpaul (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Angelst Du da eigentlich immer vom Boot aus?


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2004)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

nein nicht immer. Auch mal vom Ufer aus.

Sven


----------



## Juliannn (22. April 2005)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Sven starte mal wieder sowas hätte auchmal lust


----------



## Nordangler (24. April 2005)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Ist schon wieder in Planung. Mal schauen, wer Lust hat mitzumachen.

Sven


----------



## I-LOVE-FISH (7. November 2008)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Hallo ist überhaupt noch leben in diesem Forum ???
Gruss


----------



## mulin (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Heute abend angeln in der Apenrader Bucht ?*

Ich hol das mal hier hoch! Ich will dieses Wochenende in der Apenrader Förde angeln. Dazu hab ich ein kleines Boot inkl. Motor. Die Frage ist nun, wie ich den größeren Dorschen hinterher stelle. ich hatte es letztes Jahr versucht, aber da sinds nur sehr kleine geworden. Brauche ich unbedingt ein Echolot für die Gegend. Oder gibts ein paar Tipps, wie ich die anständigen Fische auch so finde. und vor allem mit welchem Köder? Pilker und zwei Vorhaken mit Twistern ok?

Freue mich sehr über Tips


----------

